# Hedgies!!



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

So, I'm currently obsessed with hedgehogs!!!! :-D So I think it would be really neat if you could post photos of hedgehogs, talk about hedgehogs, and post anything hedgehog related!!:yourock:


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hedgehogs are cute


----------



## km2022 (Jun 6, 2015)

i used to have an African Pygmy hedgehog and they are very cute! His name was Stanley, and he was a cinnamon hedgehog.
There were a few things I didn't like about him,
a) They are nocturnal
b) You have to feed them live meal worms 
c) When they get angry it's very sore to pick them up :|

But he was very cute, especially when you pick them up when their happy, because they don't roll into a ball and you can feel their fuzzy tummy :razz:

I can't find any pictures now but when I do I'll put them up.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow bubbles how many pets are in your zoo now?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I just have one betta and one dog. I do really want a hedgehog though!! :-D They are soooo cute!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Aren't you worried having a hedgehog and a dog?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

What do you mean TiffanyLucky?


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

The dog may eat it  what kinda of dog do you have?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

She's a corgi border collie mix. She's an outdoor dog so I probably won't have to worry about her eating my hedgehog.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Hedgehogs are great - many years ago, when my kids were still in grade school, we had several that my daughter bred and sold to save money for university. They were tons of fun, and if you get them used to being held very young, they remain calm and very friendly.

We also bred corn snakes and crested geckos - and she had a chameleon as well. My house was literally an on going science project / zoo. Had to get out of it all though - I developed a terrible allergy to the bedding (wood chips for snakes and cresties, recycled paper pellets for the hedgies) that turned into an ongoing lung infection. We kept my daughter's original hedgehog, and he managed to survive for a few more years after. I think he was just past 6 years old when he died.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool! If my parents let me get one, I'll have to save up some money. Does anybody know how much it would cost me to get a hedgehog and supplies?


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

You want to get a nice sized cage - we used to purchase these ones, but we didn't use the ladder or the second level, and the alfalfa basket was on the outside and used to store snuggies, toys, etc. Weave pieces of clear plastic on the lower 6 inches - hedgehogs will climb, and they will fall, and they can break their legs. We had it happen to one of ours, and it was terrible. Had to have the leg amputated. This is also why I would advise against multiple levels.

You need to purchase a soft bedding - I would avoid woodchips completely, especially cedar (which will irritate the hedgehogs). The shredded, recycled paper worked well - be prepared to clean the cage a lot.

You will need some type of hide for your hedgie - we started with plastic igloos, but found that the majority of our hedgehogs preferred homemade 'sleeping bags' made of polar fleece - double up a 2.5-3 foot piece, fold it half and sew up the sides, leaving just the top open. If you can't do this on a sewing machine, make sure your stictches are nice and tight, as you don't want little paws or heads getting stuck between the gaps. They love to snuggle in them, and the bonus is you can throw them in the washing machine when they need to be cleaned. They are also great to carry your hedgehog in as you acclimatize him to humans, so have a few.

Get a water dish instead of one of those rabbit water bottles. Hedgehogs can get their tongues stuck in those - again, experienced it, not pleasant to deal with. Water bowls are just safer, even if they need to be rinsed out throughly every day and fresh water every day. A heavy ceramic dish works best, because your hedgehog won't be able to flip it over. Same for a food dish.

You will need a big exercise wheel for your hedgie, because they get fat without exercise. You can buy these or make one yourself - there are plenty of great DIY hedgehog wheel directions online. Edited to add - their nails grow fast, and a wheel will help keep them under control. You still might need to clip them though, so be prepared for that. You might want to get a few pieces of ceramic tile to put around/under their water and food bowls to help them wear down their claws as well. They can get really gnarly.

Don't buy a hedgehog at a pet store unless you are very familiar with that store. There are a lot of sickly babies out there. Try to find a breeder that can back up their claims with references you can check. Depending on the coloring of your hedgehog, prices vary. You will pay more for a female than a male. Starting rates in our area are $250 for a male, $275 for a female. Keep in mind, I am in Canada, so it could be quite different where you are.

All told, we spent roughly $450-500 for the initial set-up for our first hedgehog and for the hedgehog himself. After that, we relied a lot on Kijiji for used cages, and did a lot of DIY stuff to keep costs down.

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for all the info! Is a 4x2 foot cage big enough?


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, that's a good size. Just make sure that if it's a wire cage, so he can't climb it. Another thing I failed to mention is to avoid placing your cage near drafts or damp - a hedgie with a cold is a very sad thing.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## MyssMyst (Oct 3, 2015)

Another hedgie owner here! This is my favorite resource for hedgehog questions: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/

It covers feed, care, etc...


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Exciting news!! I'm getting a baby hedgehog in late January/Early February! Once I get his cage completely set up I'll post pictures!


----------

